# [OT] NOOOOO LE MACCHIE BIANCHE!!!

## silian87

So che non e' il posto adatto, forse, ma sono un uomo disperato.

Oggi mi sono accorto che sul mio powerbook ci sono la bellezza di 4 macchie bianche verso il centro del monitor LCD, ogniuna di 2 cm di diametro circa. Inoltre, li nei paraggi, c'e' anche un pixel bruciato.... e pensare che meglio di me non lo tiene nessuno quel portatile!!!

Ora cosa faccio?!?!?!?

Dove lo porto ?!?!?!?!

Il negozio che me lo ha venduto e' chiuso fino al 12   :Shocked:  !!!

Lo spedisco direttamente alla aplle??? 

E poi!! Io ho su gentooo!!!! Cosa mi diranno, che e' colpa di gentoo?!??!

HELP!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Per IBM i notebook possono anche essere riconsegnati senza HDD, quindi sarà difficile capire cosa utilizzi...  :Smile: 

Per il pixel bruciato, mi sa che te lo tieni cosi'...

Infine: per l'assistenza, provato a sentire qualche numero verde o similare di Apple?

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oggi mi sono accorto che sul mio powerbook ci sono la bellezza di 4 macchie bianche verso il centro del monitor LCD

 

Ma l'hai pulito con un mix di alcol e candeggina?   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

C'è una sola risposta: sostituzione in garanzia.

Le macchie bianche sono un difetto molto diffuso e tristemente famoso nei pbook 15" della generazione del tuo. La sostituzione/riparazione è ovvia, basta che contatti l'assistenza apple (se passi dal rivenditore come minimo allunghi i tempi, cmq prova a sentirli: ti DEVONO sostituire o riparare il portatile in garanzia). I tempi non dovrebbero essere lunghissimi e l'operazione, essendo in garanzia, dovrebbe essere gratuita. Sul fatto che hai installato linux non preoccuparti, il difetto delle macchie bianche è noto e non possono attaccarsi al pinguino; se ci provano fa la voce grossa e non cedere.

Buona fortuna  :Wink: 

p.s.: se vuoi fa un salto su macitynet.it, troverai diverse esperienze simili e consigli sul da farsi.

----------

## silian87

ok, grazie, aspettero' che aprano il negozio (il 12)

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> ok, grazie, aspettero' che aprano il negozio (il 12)

 

Io, fossi in te, ascolterei il consiglio di Shev: rompi le scatole all'assistenza e, se riesci a scavalcare il rivenditore, tanto meglio (sicuramente giorni di fermo macchina guadagnati).

----------

## silian87

Buona idea, almeno ci provo, provo oggi stesso...

----------

## silian87

Allora.... chiamato all'assistenza apple. Dicono che verra' un corrirere entro massimo 4 giorni, si prendera' il portatile, forse dovro' dirgli io di andare alla apple (almeno cosi' mi hanno detto all'assistenza), e al massimo dopo 2 settimane me lo ridanno. azz   :Sad:  .

Per gentoo, glie l'ho detto, e gli ho detto che metto panther che parta in automatico, cosi' non ci sono problemi... anzi, su quel fronte non mi hanno fatto neanche storie. 

Ma 2 settimane (+ 4 giorni) sono molte, e pensare che quando gli hanno spediti avevano detto 2 settimane e poi ci hanno messo un mese, e due mesi per un mio amico!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma 2 settimane (+ 4 giorni) sono molte, e pensare che quando gli hanno spediti avevano detto 2 settimane e poi ci hanno messo un mese, e due mesi per un mio amico!  

 

Coraggio, l'importante è che ti risolvano il problema.

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma 2 settimane (+ 4 giorni) sono molte, e pensare che quando gli hanno spediti avevano detto 2 settimane e poi ci hanno messo un mese, e due mesi per un mio amico!  

 

Se può darti qualche speranza in più, la maggior parte di coloro che ho sentito aver usato l'assistenza apple si sono trovati discretamente e in una settimana avevano riavuto la loro macchina. Buona fortuna  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

certo che rimango spiazzato nello scoprire anche anche gli apple hanno difetti di fabbricazione. Soprattutto i powerbook, con quello che costano...

 :Laughing: 

buona fortuna  :Smile: 

----------

## matteo*

 *akiross wrote:*   

> certo che rimango spiazzato nello scoprire anche anche gli apple hanno difetti di fabbricazione. Soprattutto i powerbook, con quello che costano...
> 
> 

 

sai com'è..... il notebook perfetto penso non esista ancora (se escludiamo il mio...   :Very Happy:  ), per intenderci anche le macchine che costano un bel po' di soldi (mercedes, bmw et cetera..) hanno i loro problemi, mica solo le fiat e le renault...

----------

## akiross

si certo, verissimo

pero' su una cosa hai fatto un clamoroso sbaglio (anche se ti salvi con quel "penso"  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> il notebook perfetto penso non esista ancora

 

Il notobook perfetto e' il notebook con su gentoo  :Smile: 

ahahahahi ahi ahi... fiato sprecato, battuta del c@zz.

vabe, lasciamo stare -_-'

ciauz  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> sai com'è..... il notebook perfetto penso non esista ancora (se escludiamo il mio...   ), per intenderci anche le macchine che costano un bel po' di soldi (mercedes, bmw et cetera..) hanno i loro problemi, mica solo le fiat e le renault...

 

Confermo ho preso un ibm e dopo due settimane scheda madre bruciata  :Sad:  . Comunque devo dire che in 2 settimane me lo hanno anche messo a posto  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## silian87

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  COSE DELL'ALTRO MONDO   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ho chiamato la apple il 6 gennaio, dopo ripetute chiamate, sono arrivati il 14 (avevano detto che ci volevano solo 4 giorni.... ), mi hanno detto "Ci vorranno fino a 2 settimane" (dovevano spedirlo in olanda). Oggi 16 gennaio mi arriva a casa il powerbookkk!!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  . C'e' dentro un folietto che dice che la riparazione e' stata eseguita e di pagare (ma stiamo scherzando   :Laughing:  , io sono in garranzia!!), poi dice che c'e' la garanzia di  1 anno ( ma non erano 2   :Confused:  ). Comunque il monitor e' di sicuro nuovo (almeno una parte), oppure rigenerato. Non ha piu' ne le macchie, ne il pixel bruciato (segno che e' nuovo), pero' era stato appena pulito con un panno (con varicchina o simile), ed c'e'rano degli aloni che ho impiegato un po' a togliere. Dicono che l'hanno riparato il 15....

1) Come diavolo e' arrivato fino in olanda in 3 giorni e riparato???

2) Perche' il monitor era stato pulito in quel modo (da barbari) ?

3) Perche' mi hanno tolto dal login l'utente root?

Non e' che magari in italia hanno premuto dietro (o altrri metodi simili), per metterlo apposto, e poi l'hanno pulito per farmi credere che fosse nuovo? Non e' che magari (nuovo o non nuovo) succedera' dinuovo la stessa sventura?

MISTERO!  :Shocked: 

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 1) Come diavolo e' arrivato fino in olanda in 3 giorni e riparato???

 Misteri...

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 2) Perche' il monitor era stato pulito in quel modo (da barbari) ?

 L'importante che non ha difetti... poi anche se hanno usato l'acido cloridrico che ti interessa?  :Laughing: 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 3) Perche' mi hanno tolto dal login l'utente root?

 Perchè non sanno stare con le mani ferme  :Wink: 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Non e' che magari in italia hanno premuto dietro (o altrri metodi simili), per metterlo apposto, e poi l'hanno pulito per farmi credere che fosse nuovo? Non e' che magari (nuovo o non nuovo) succedera' dinuovo la stessa sventura?

 Se dici che c'era il pixel bruciato e che ora non c'è più credo proprio che te lo abbiano sostituito. Credo che non ti succederà più a meno che non sia particolarmente sfortunato.

Comunque a parte il ritardo iniziale c'è da dire che alla Apple sono stati davvero efficienti.

----------

## silian87

Sono sicuro che e' arrivato dall'olanda.... sulla scatola c'e'ra scritto netherlands...

----------

## shev

Va tranquillo e goditelo, non vedo perchè dovrebbero fare tutti questi giri per un difetto noto e che sanno risolvere ad occhi chiusi ormai. Senza contare che cmq ti resta ancora un bel po' di tempo in garanzia, quindi se non hanno fatto le cose bene ci rimettono ancora loro. Apple è una ditta seria, sbaglierà ogni tanto ma sa farsi perdonare (nno ho sentito ancora nessuno che dopo aver avuto il tuo problema l'ha avuto ancora o s'è lamentato d'altro)  :Wink: 

Sull'utente root (intendi in Mac OS X, vero?) hanno fatto bene a disabilitarlo, in Mac OS X non serve se non in rarissimi casi, un utente medio-esperto dovrebbe farne sempre a meno. Dovresti vedere su certi forum per mac le reazioni dei veterani quando si parla di utente root, sembra di aver bestemmiato   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## silian87

Ok, grazie....

SONO IN UN INCUBO ORMAI (  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ora vado a spaccare lo schermo dell' imac, voglio vedere se me lo rimettono a posto in garanzia ......

cmq 1 anno nn è troppo poco (ho pagato la mia macchina 2500 euri) ..

----------

